# Aster Shay on Ebay



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/live-steam-g-sc...286.c0.m14

Anyone know the seller - I emailed him/her to ask to view the product as I live in Seattle but no response. Also no feedback and pictures/description taken straight from southersteamtrains.com......


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert, I should say avoid like the plague.

Photos do not stack up (seems to be a quite different loco in three shots).

If you want an Alisan Shay then they are not rare and can be found quite easily.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Seller is high risk with zero feedback. Materials stated are metal and plastic, not much plastic on an Aster. Unless this guy lives locally and allows local pickup then I would not bid, very risky. 

Zero feedback and an initial high dollar item is very suspicious for fraud. 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Run away. 

There was NO plastic on the only two Alishan Shays I've seen. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have also asked the seller some questions, we will see if i get any answers. 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you notice that the inside and outside photos are not of the same locomotive? One is #7, the other is #42 and the headlights are not the same. Oh, nevermind -- I just saw a note at the way down at the bottom that the first shot is a Southern Steam Trains photo.


----------

